# New used Canon 1D Mark IV at a night football shoot



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2014)

I finally upgraded my III to a IV and this shot is from a night game tonight. This was shot with a 70-200 IS at 1250, f/4, ISO4000. It is a jpeg out of the camera and just cropped and unprocessed.

I wonder if the 7D Mark II will give me a shot better than this


----------



## candyman (Sep 28, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I finally upgraded my III to a IV and this shot is from a night game tonight. This was shot with a 70-200 IS at 1250, f/4, ISO4000. It is a jpeg out of the camera and just cropped and unprocessed.
> 
> I wonder if the 7D Mark II will give me a shot better than this




If you keep the same shutterspeed, my guess the 7D MKII will be one stop ISO higher to get the same result. It is just a guess. I am curious about the comparison between the two AF-systems.... will the 7D MKII be more precise - better keepers, faster.....?


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2014)

One or two ISO stops higher and I get the same shot will keep me happy if I get the extra crop reach. I will wait and see. It looks like I can get a 1D4, 7D2, and 5D3 for less than the price of a 1Dx and sell off my 5D2 and 70D. So if the 7D2 can do that, I will get one then sell my 5D2 and 70D to get the 5D3 or whatever is coming down the line


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 28, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> It looks like I can get a 1D4, 7D2, and 5D3 for less than the price of a 1Dx and sell off my 5D2 and 70D. So if the 7D2 can do that, I will get one then sell my 5D2 and 70D to get the 5D3 or whatever is coming down the line



Having had the 1D4 and having tried the 5D3 (both VERY nice cameras) but not being able to comment on the 7D2 yet, I can see why you are concerned at the price of the 1DX! I would therefore strongly suggest that you do not try out a 1DX under any circumstances. I had my 1DX for 3 months before I sold my 1D4 and can confirm that the advances are significant and well worth the extra expense, though the extra weight is not welcome.
You also mention the "crop reach". Having gone from APSC (1.6 crop) cameras to APSH (1.3 crop) to full frame I am not really experiencing any significant loss of reach or pixel density and would certainly not entertain a smaller sensor DSLR with current technology for my uses.
I am not a sports shooter, I shoot mainly small birds using the Canon 800mm F5.6 L IS and 300mm F2.8 L IS - so if there were a significant loss of reach I would know about it.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have shot the 1Dx and know what it can do but it's not worth the premium IMO especially when I scored a 24K actuation 1D4 for $1500. Maybe if the 1Dx had 24MP+ or priced around $3500, but not now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2014)

The 7D MK II is about one stop worse than the 1D MK IV in this comparison. I used mine at ISO 12800. Use Raw, not jpeg. The older jpeg engine in the 1D MK IV probably does not reduce noise as much as the 7D MK II, the noise is there, the 7DII just has more NR.

Compare them yourself, the 7D MK II at ISO 6400 is very similar to the 1D MK IV at 12800.

I compare the yarn for detail, saturation, and contrast.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I have shot the 1Dx and know what it can do but it's not worth the premium IMO especially when I scored a 24K actuation 1D4 for $1500. Maybe if the 1Dx had 24MP+ or priced around $3500, but not now.



Premium?
My 1DX cost 100 GBP less than my 1D4 - both bought new after their prices had dropped from their initial highs.
As to 24mp - no thanks especially if it cost any high ISO performance, which (with current technology) it is bound to do. As I stated in my previous post the 1D4 is a fine camera and I loved mine but the 1 DX is significantly better for my uses especially with the longest lenses.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 29, 2014)

Premium = the current additional cost for additional features. 1D4 = $1500, 1Dx = $6799

I'm sorry, we must use current values for value tradeoff analysis


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Premium = the current additional cost for additional features. 1D4 = $1500, 1Dx = $6799
> 
> I'm sorry, we must use current values for value tradeoff analysis



Current values 1DX = $4,799 http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/09/deal-canon-eos-1d-x-body-4799/


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 29, 2014)

Still no match for a $2500 1D4 vs a $4800 gray market 1Dx. Will CPS even register a gray market body or lens?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Still no match for a $2500 1D4 vs a $4800 gray market 1Dx. Will CPS even register a gray market body or lens?



Not saying they are the same, just that the difference is coming down, that is "only" a $2,300 difference. Now if you only have $2,500 then the choice is made, but in my experience if you can stretch to the newer model then it is normally worth it in the long run.

In my experience CPS are happy to register "foreign" bodies and lenses.


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Will CPS even register a gray market body or lens?



Will they register a used 1DIV? 


Serious question, I don't actually know


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually, they did and serviced it under CPS clean and check. My $1500 1D4 had 24,000 actuations which really makes it a great deal especially after they updated the firmware. So the premium is $3300 for a gray market 1Dx


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2014)

Huh. I should do that. I'm stuck in school for the next few months, I should send mine in for a check up.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Premium = the current additional cost for additional features. 1D4 = $1500, 1Dx = $6799
> 
> I'm sorry, we must use current values for value tradeoff analysis



I was merely quoting the relative prices of my camera to show that the 1DX need not be such a price jump as many seem to think. Naturally if you are going to compare a new current camera to a superseded, lesser, used model it is going to be more expensive - that seems pretty obvious.
As to the 1DX being worth the extra, to me, it most certainty is! If you are using long lenses in less than perfect light then the difference in AF and ISO performance is a lot, so much so that I have only used the IS on my Canon 800 F5.6 once (briefly) this year so I am additionally benefiting from further improvements in AF performance from the lens as well as the camera. The AF benefits of turning off IS are very small but I am getting more successful shots since turning it off, this applies to a friends Canon 600 F4 L IS as well, doesn't seem to make much difference with my 300 F2.8 L IS though. 
If you are shooting in reasonable light then the 1D4 is still an excellent camera - the 1DX is simply better.


----------

